# Speaker wire for home theater



## ronbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey gang:

I recently read an article on "Shielded" speaker wire and was wondering if it's really needed. I'm in the process of wiring my basement for surround sound and stereo. I've started with some 14 AWG CL2 wire form Monoprice, but then I came across an article talking abut Shielded wire, and how it can reduce interference from electrical wiring and other lighting ........... My speaker wires run across the usual electricl wires in the walls and ceiling, so I'm wondering it this may be a concern once I finish off the Drywall...... any thoughts on this concern ? Thanks! Ron


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

As long as you are not running you speaker wire parallel with the electrical. Always cross at a 90 degree angle on electrical wire. Also stay away from fluorescents or anything with a ballast. Stay away from electrical as best you can. If you follow the above you should be ok. If at all possible hook up an amp and speakers before you drywall and see if you get any interference.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Rambo,

Welcome to HTS. You've come to the right place for questions and answers. I am surprised I am the first to respond but I'll give you the short but reassuring answer. 

There is no real issue with speaker wire and any type of audio/video interconnect in wall bypassing AC wires. As long as wires bypass one another @ 90 degree angles. All wires running parallel to one another should be separated by a min of 8". I do suggest bypassing AC wires as near to 90 degrees as possible and separate by as much as possible but be careful not to run any wires closer than 1.5" to the wall surface so that sheet-rock screws or nails will not puncture any wires. Some people actually run groups of wires in conduit and seem happy with the result. Audio and Video interconnects are double and even triple and quadruple shielded but still I would not run these together in a PVC conduit but I would not use PVC anywhere near Audio/Video cables, its bad enough some manufacturers use PVC to cover wires. Polyethylene and Teflon are best choices. 

This point of an 8" separation is open to discussion. Also you will hear some near unbelievable claims for gadgets that deal with RFI and EMI and offer claims of sound improvement that are near miraculous. However there are some very clever ideas that do help control EMI/RFI interference improving sound and picture.

Well that's enough for now. I probably gave you too much and now you have more questions than when you started. But if you think only a little you are all set to go.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ronbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I guess my only problem is that I have already run several speaker lines up the wall and parallel to the electric lines that lead to the outlet... it seems the electrician ran the electrical line down the wall to the outlet, instead of across the base line. Not sure if I can re-route the electric, or If I just have to leave it as is and run with it ?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Ronbo, sounds like your saying the speaker wire comes out at the electrical box. All I can say is for most audio/video this would be a deal breaker. Either you move the speaker wire or the electrician moves the electrical wires. But if you are not looking for the best sound possible this is not a safety problem and will transfer sound OK. However what you have is an EMI trap and whatever you plug into the electric socket you are going to hear from in your sound esp 60 cycle hum there's no telling how loud it will be. This is a no no. I am surprised the electrician is either an amateur or did not know what else was going in the wall


----------



## ronbo (Oct 9, 2012)

sorry i don't have any pic's on this, but your rt - the electrician didn't know the full layout. The electrical box is your standard off the floor height, I guess that's about 12 inches, and then my speaker wire runs down the wall into an outlet box that is 12 inches above the electrical box. unfortunately, the electrical box wire runs rt up the wall parallel with the speaker wires.

what if I change the electrical wires and run them horizonally between the electrical box, and the speaker outlet box. That would reduce the parallel problem, but do you see any other concerns?

Sometimes you have to ask yourself if it's worth the troubles? lifes a learning curve !!


----------



## ronbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey, I read your Thread again and wanted to make sure you knew that the speaker wires and electrical wires are in two separate outlet boxes. I know it sounds odd to have an outlet box for the speaker wires above the electrical box, but I've got about 6 outlet boxes covering the wall on one side of my fireplace, and then i was going to cover the wall with cabinetry. I've got 3 boxes about 2ft off the floor, spaced about 6-8 inches apart, and then the other 3 are about 12inches below the first row, and installed under each of the boxes in the 1st row. So, the top row of boxes(3) carry the home theater and stereo wires, and the bottom row of boxes(3) carry the cable, ethernet, and the last one is the electrical ...
Sounds like a big mess, but it looks ok, I guess I just need to get the electrical lined up...........


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I think the simplest solution would be to drill another hole on the other side of the stud bay and run your wires on the opposite side of the electrical. Then drill another hole just above the box and feed your wire through then into the box. That way electrical is on one side and your low voltage is then on the other. It will be easier than rerunning the electrical. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed description. I get it. The easiest solution will be..., "IF" you have an issue like listening to the game through the speakers while the system is powered down and/or there is a hum/buzz in the background in other words "radio freq. interference (RFI)" or "electromagnetic interference (EMI)" just unplug whatever is in the electrical box.

If this is the last box in a series of electrical boxes (usually is done in a series of2-3 elec boxes) as the last box with nothing in it things should remain quiet except for a popwhen the refrig starts etc. If you have to use the elec box try plugging something in it that you will never use during a movie. Ha Ha Ha and don't forget to enjoy.

The alternative is to move it all.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

